# Envoyer un message au redémarrage du Mac



## tacgyr (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai programmé un Mac distant pour qu'il redémarre automatiquement à intervalles réguliers (ou après une coupure de secteur), et j'aimerais qu'il m'envoie un mail juste après avoir redémarré.

Comment faire ?? (peut-être AppleScript, mais je n'y connais rien ...)

Merci !


----------



## Romaric. (27 Août 2011)

tacgyr a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai programmé un Mac distant pour qu'il redémarre automatiquement à intervalles réguliers (ou après une coupure de secteur), et j'aimerais qu'il m'envoie un mail juste après avoir redémarré.
> 
> ...



Bonjour 

Avec un « workflow » Automator (en pièce jointe.)
Sur le Mac « distant » :
1) Le dézipper
2) L'ouvrir avec Automator
3) Ajouter votre adresse
4) L'enregistrer sous en application
5) &#63743; > Préférences Système > Compte > Démarrage

(C'est assez simple dans Automator : Nouveau Message Mail et Envoyer les messages)...


----------

